# Somebody stop me!! Ngd! Godin lg sp90 dark gold



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Here I go again. I was watching this little beauty from afar for a few months on CL when the opportunity arose to have a friend of a friend check it out for me( it was about 1500kms away). Skip the details and about three weeks later, PRESTO! I'm the proud new owner of a Godin Lg SP90 in dark gold. 

The deal was made for a ratty case also. It was better than expected, although a loose fit and will need some tweaking. 








I really like the neck, the action is great and I love the way the seymore duncan p90s sound. A few small blemishes as described, no big deal at all. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

That looks like a great guitar. Enjoy.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice! HNGD.

Is that a Valve Jr on the floor?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Mmmmmm, P90's! Good lookin' guit.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sweet little guitar!
Was really impressed by this particular model when I played a couple of years ago!

Congrats, enjor!


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Scotty said:


> Nice! HNGD.
> 
> Is that a Valve Jr on the floor?


Yeah, type 3 with the eminence speaker. With a delay pedal it sounds great. Great little grab and go amp!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

I agree, it's a sweet little guitar. This is the first Godin Electric for me but it looks like it wont be the last.


Ti-Ron said:


> Sweet little guitar!
> Was really impressed by this particular model when I played a couple of years ago!
> 
> Congrats, enjor!


- - - Updated - - -

I agree, it's a sweet little guitar. This is the first Godin Electric for me but it looks like it wont be the last.


Ti-Ron said:


> Sweet little guitar!
> Was really impressed by this particular model when I played a couple of years ago!
> 
> Congrats, enjor!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Now that's one cool looking guitars. Enjoy.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Everybody should have a gold guitar right? According to the serial number she was born on Friday October 8 2004. So I just missed her 11th birthday. Frets still look new! This is a very well built guitar.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I have the same guitar. One of my favorites. I replaced the pickups with motor city vintage wind centre hum canceling. 

Also removed the finish from the neck and redid it with minwax applied with coffee filter. (Lint free). 

It's one of my favorite guitars. They're one of the best deals on the planet. 

To fix any case, E-6000 glue or Mariners glue (both silicone based) with electric tape wrap, is the best way I've found to rejuvenate a tired case.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice!! Congratulations!

- - - Updated - - -

Nice!! Congratulations!


----------



## astyles (Apr 6, 2009)

One of the nicest golds I've seen ... Nice. I also like the location of the logo on the body... Subtle, but not.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Did the new pickups install easily? On the godin kingpin II i have, the p90s are wired up so that if you select both they act like hum buckers, very quiet, but this lg doesn't seem to do that.



sambonee said:


> I have the same guitar. One of my favorites. I replaced the pickups with motor city vintage wind centre hum canceling.
> 
> Also removed the finish from the neck and redid it with minwax applied with coffee filter. (Lint free).
> 
> ...


- - - Updated - - -

I agree. A classy looking logo imo.


astyles said:


> One of the nicest golds I've seen ... Nice. I also like the location of the logo on the body... Subtle, but not.


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Super easy. Also, I fould the sd pickups quite dark. Could have been the pot "k" selection from Godin. I didn't change the pots. 

I'm totally sold on hand made pickups. I've also learned about MJS pickups a lot in the last few years. Amazing as well. And from Missisauga.

- - - Updated - - -

Super easy. Also, I fould the sd pickups quite dark. Could have been the pot "k" selection from Godin. I didn't change the pots. 

I'm totally sold on hand made pickups. I've also learned about MJS pickups a lot in the last few years. Amazing as well. And from Missisauga.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

stringer said:


> Here I go again. I was watching this little beauty from afar for a few months on CL when the opportunity arose to have a friend of a friend check it out for me( it was about 1500kms away). Skip the details and about three weeks later, PRESTO! I'm the proud new owner of a Godin Lg SP90 in dark gold.
> 
> The deal was made for a ratty case also. It was better than expected, although a loose fit and will need some tweaking.
> 
> ...


my bandmate has the same guitar in the plain mohogany...sounds awesome...thats all he used when we played in The Method...even on our album...a coworker has it with HBs and the 5way switch makes it tre versatile


----------

